Google should highlight all similar places on maps - rajeshbatra
======
dalke
As in, all the places with a karst topography in one color, all the places
with a population density of more than 1000/sq km another color, and those
places with wild rabbit populations a third?

In other words, what does "similar" mean, how many people would agree with
your definition, and why should Google do this?

